
Ask HN: Why Did StumbleUpon Fail? - personjerry
The service showed you a random new site relevant to your interests each time you clicked &quot;Stumble&quot;. I used the service religiously back when it was up. It was my primary source to find cool stuff, which is a void that has only been partially filled by Reddit. Why did the company die?
======
Hard_Space
Got passed back and forth to the founders in a series of acquisitions that
failed to monetize traffic. An old story - (relatively) easy to gather a huge
crowd, practically impossible to monetize it without destroying the product.

------
dylz
SU is now mix.com, I thought?

~~~
personjerry
My understanding is that the original company died and mix is the spiritual
successor.

